# Dog lover leaves £400,000 to RSPCA



## Rhunter (Oct 11, 2013)

Has anyone read this article?

Dog lover who died of a broken heart weeks after his Alsatian had a stroke leaves £400,000 to the RSPCA | Mail Online

It broke my heart!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Noooooooo! Not the RSPCA!

Why do the wicked always prosper?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Noooooooo! Not the RSPCA!
> 
> Why do the wicked always prosper?


totally agree.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Noooooooo! Not the RSPCA!
> 
> Why do the wicked always prosper?


Because the Devil looks after his own!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am NOT and have never been a fan of the RSPCA!
BUT does anyone know anything about their local branches???
I confess to know little, but do wonder if this ;friends' of the RSPCA should be viewed differently from the main branch!
Our local RSPCA ALL funds received by them go back into the local community! Nothing they receive goes into the 'RSPCA community pot'


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

My local RSPCA is very good, and will always come out if called


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> My local RSPCA is very good, and will always come out if called


You are lucky ours is the opposite, in fact they had no record of my original call - totally ignored.  Something was done on my third attempt.

They were extremely good with a baby hedgehog found in my daughter's garden. It was initially with its mum but mum disappeared. The little guy was taken to a local sanctuary.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

RSPCA have always helped me when I've found dead animals, lost animals etc.

I think as he had no family, he did a fantastic thing for this local branch where they can now build their own agility centre in his and his dogs memory.

Yes I agree it could've gone to a "local" rescue but this will go on to help many, many more animals in need

RIP you beautiful man xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tbh, he can leave his money to whoever he wants to & it went to local branch (rather than the head office) where he got his beloved dog from, I think it was a lovely gesture 

Our local branch is fantastic & the officers who I have spoken with (regarding certain swan deaths in a specific location) were quick to respond & really helpful.

Such a sad story though, poor man


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

God that is so sad What a lovely man 


Rest in peace together x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know the RSPCA are slated a lot, and with some things i agree, but on the other hand, where would we be without them, i think its the head office who get the benefits re;high salaries etc. but most of the smaller ones i know of do a good job


----------



## Emma1985billy (Nov 6, 2013)

That is amazing  animals really do become part of the family x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

To be fair, the man probably didn't know of any other local charity apart from the RSPCA. Don't kick the man when he's already down


----------

